# Trump ready to ban flavours



## Hooked (2/11/19)

https://amp.axios.com/trump-ban-flavored-vaping-products-4830652d-af8d-4c84-81b0-2174e9ad3344.html
1 Nov. 2019

The Trump administration plans to finalize a ban on almost all flavored vaping products, with exemptions only for tobacco and menthol flavors, according to sources familiar with the plan. 

*An announcement is expected next week. [my highlights]*

Details: The new rules will likely prohibit the sale of all flavored vaping products except tobacco and menthol flavors ... Mint-flavored products would have to come off the market, according to sources familiar with the planning.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)

He is going to lose a lot of vaper's votes next time around...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> He is going to lose a lot of vaper's votes next time around...



And I hope, with all my heart, that it's enough to make him lose the election.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/11/19)

It might in all probability, and I think that it may happen, but the change in government will be too little too late for a lot of people and the ban will take years to be reversed. Also, I don’t think the vaping industry will ever fully recover from it in the US. So let 450,000 people die a year from smoking and see that number rise, let’s see what they try to blame then, climate change perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/19)

It doesn't matter who vapers vote for, both parties in the US are anti-vaping and looking to ban or at least heavily restrict it. People will just do it illegally. It never held the marijuana industry back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (2/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (3/11/19)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 181822


Forgetting vaping Trump in the UK has always been regarded as a complete twat since i can ever remember and when he was a nominee for the US presidency we saw him as a joke candidate. The only saving grace is if you have a disagreement with an American at least you have superiority when it comes to brains. Americans voted him president, they must be complete brain dead idiots!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------

